# Active Edge 04



## CSS Type (28 Jul 2004)

I am curious to see how many people in LFWA are planning (or not planning) on attending ACTIVE EDGE this year. I have heard some good things about the exercise, but have also heard not many people think they will attend.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Jul 2004)

You may want to include a slightly less negative response - ie "Want to but can't get time off."  I don't see the difference between "Lousy", "sucks" and 'Waste of time", frankly.


----------



## Yard Ape (28 Jul 2004)

Or the option to be fighting forest fires (again) instead.   ;D


----------



## Eowyn (28 Jul 2004)

I agree with Micheal Dorosh, I want to but can't get the time off.  It's about time that LFWA does these exercises again.  I think it is a good experience, for CSS to practise real time support and for the Combat Arms to realise that they need support.


----------



## D-n-A (28 Jul 2004)

I'll be going on Active Edge, unless we get called to fight fires.


----------



## RCA (28 Jul 2004)

Negativity becomes a self fulfilling prophecy.

As to Area ex suck? There isn't enough coperate memory to remember the last one in LFWA. 1990 (or Oh God 90) if I remember correctly.


----------



## CSS Type (29 Jul 2004)

Thanks for the constructive suggestions. Next time I will frame the questions differently.


----------



## Brad Sallows (29 Jul 2004)

LFWA concs should be moved in time to end June/start July.  LFWA ARTS should be adjusted accordingly, and the same case made to ensure NRQS are accommodating.  The point is to train collectively.  It's known that fire hazards increase as summer wears on.  There's no excuse to not avoid the obvious hazard.


----------



## PTE Gruending (30 Jul 2004)

Anyone know of the odd's of whether or not Active Edge will be cancelled in favour of fire fighting? I missed out last year, and am wondering if anyone can tell me the timeframe involved with fire fighting?
thanks


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jul 2004)

Gruending said:
			
		

> Anyone know of the odd's of whether or not Active Edge will be cancelled in favour of fire fighting? I missed out last year, and am wondering if anyone can tell me the timeframe involved with fire fighting?
> thanks



From the time the fires start to the time they're put out....did you try posting on Mother Nature's messageboard and asking for the timings on this season's fires?  ???


----------



## stukirkpatrick (30 Jul 2004)

I plan to attend this ex, if it happens, or firefighting, if it is required.  Either way, it will be interesting...


----------



## Mansell (30 Jul 2004)

I'll be there. Was firefighting last year and that was a blast.


----------



## Korus (30 Jul 2004)

Yep, I'm confirmed. Possibly on advance party with my unit.


----------



## Brad Sallows (30 Jul 2004)

The "odds" are a function of the severity of the season, the location of fires, and the preparedness of government agencies.

It is apparently another bad (high-risk) season in BC.  If fires threaten people and civil agencies are insufficiently prepared or capable, the CF may be requested to assist.

My point is that a lot of preparation is wasted if a Public Welfare Emergency causes training to be suspended.  Unlike many natural emergencies, we can reasonably anticipate when a fire emergency might arise.  We should plan around that.


----------



## Scott (30 Jul 2004)

Off Topic but kudos to all of you who were on the fires last year. I was in Crowsnest, Kelowna and Cranbrook with SafetyBOSS (Think big yellow airport fire trucks) and those members of the CF who I saw did very well!! Again, GOOD JOB

As for this year, things are looking worse by the day. Canada is currently at a Level 4 Description (Bad, but not un manageable) BC currently has crews from Ontario, Saskatchewan, Alberta and Alaska fighting hard. The need for more pers may not be immediate but if things keep going the way they are and even heat up then there will be a huge need for more. Already we are well past the point that we have been in previous years, it could get very, very bad this year. Last year I spoke to a fire behavior analyst and he said that the next five years are going to get progressively worse, now it all depends where the fires occur, if there's smoke but it's way out in nowhere then you may not see it actioned like it would be if it were an interface fire (One close to residents) Time will tell, last year was not bad compared to 2002, but the interface scenarios were not near as prevalent

Cheers


----------

